# Brownie's



## Bryant (Sep 16, 2008)

Today, my photography teacher helped me get my Brownie and Hawkeye up and running. It said to use 620 film, but it wouldn't be worth the troubles to buy special film and ship it to get developed. It said on the bottom to not use 120, can anyone tell me why, but the reel fit it well, and I can develop it with ease.

The spool wouldn't fit on the bottom area, so i put it in the top and reverse reeled and it spun correctly. Question though, around the 10th shot, I believe the film got off the rollover points that allow the film to cross the path where the shutter opens, hard to explain. It got really hard to turn, but it was able to be done. Is this the reason why 120 isnt supposed to be use, i have never heard of film sliding around like that. 

Any info on why 120 isn't supposed to be used and why the film slid?

Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't know for sure...but I think it's the spooling that is different.  Many people do as you did, and use 120 film, but I think they either re-spool it themselves...or order it that way.

I've got an old Brownie Hawk-eye in mint condition...I really should try to use it some day.


----------



## compur (Sep 16, 2008)

120 and 620 film are the same.  It's the spools that are different.  

A few low-priced 620 cameras were made with loose enough tolerances 
that both 120 & 620 can be used.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 16, 2008)

Read THIS


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 17, 2008)

An easier thing to do is just sand down the 120 reel ends until it fits. Thats what I do for my Argus 75.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 17, 2008)

C677T said:


> An easier thing to do is just sand down the 120 reel ends until it fits. Thats what I do for my Argus 75.



You still have to respool, don't you? Or do you sand it with the film on?


----------



## Battou (Sep 17, 2008)

I found a brownie for sale that had experienced that very same problem. I think the person selling it just did not know better and thought it was broken when the film got hard to advance.


----------



## mimstrel (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmmm... I've been considering getting out and investigating the Brownie that was in the cupboard when I was looking for Grandpa's Nikkormat.  I'm not sure who the Brownie came from.  Anyway...  I'm glad I found this thread.  

Can anyone give me an idea of what kind of prices are reasonable for either 620 or 120 film (with a couple of spare 620 reels)?  I get suspicious that the local camera store prices things way high, based on when I was looking for a digital camera their prices were twice what I got at Best Buy or American for the same item.  I'll go looking for online sources tomorrow... 1am is not the best time to start a new project!


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 17, 2008)

One can easily find spare 620 spools on eBay (I would get 3-4). Once you respool the 120 onto them, then expose the film, you send it to be developed but with the request that your 620 spool be returned to you. Labs will honor your request.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Sep 22, 2008)

620 FILM both black and white are avalabel from "Filmforclassics.com". And lest any one doubt the ability of a Brownie to take Pictures, here are a few from a Brownie found stored away with undeveloped filmin it. I am posting therest on the Black and White Forum.












Have fun.
Judge Sharpe


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Sep 23, 2008)

As posted below these may not have been from a Brownie after all. Sorry about that. 
Judge Sharpe


----------



## Bryant (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for all your help... I sanded down the 120 reels and ran a roll through. They were all fogged, only 3 were barely visible, they did add an eerie effect though so it wasnt a lost cause


----------

